# Quick Shopping Cart XHTML code help



## shanne1020 (Jun 19, 2008)

On my quick shopping cart it requires me to insert xhtml code to replace an image with my own, so that I can make it look more like my website. Can anyone help guide me on how I can do this. I have no programming experience, so any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks,
Shanne


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

can you post the EXACT directions? Yours are a little confusing..

the CODE for inserting an image would be something like this


----------

